# Cobalt Skull Poison.



## Bent_Twig (Jan 11, 2010)

For all you poison collectors. I see on American Bottle Auctions that they have the cobalt skull poison for auction this month. A really cool bottle. Hope I dig one up someday.Does anyone know what type of poison these would have had in them?

                                            Twig.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 11, 2010)

I will dig a skull


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, you've done everything else you said you would do.. what's the delay?? []


----------



## glass man (Jan 12, 2010)

ONLY SKULL I EVER DUG UP BELONGED TO SOME KINDA ANIMAL.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> I will dig a skull


 
 [sm=lol.gif]  We will have all 3 size skulls some day...that's the plan anyway.  I'm afraid if you do dig one, it will be all busted up as they are very thin, fragile bottles.  I believe all the bottles currently in collections were attic finds and just never thrown away.

 Twig,  I don't know exactly what came in them, or if they were just supplied to the druggists for them to put stuff into.  None of my books go into any detail of the history of the bottles or their makers.  There are books out there that do so, however I do not know which ones they are.

 There are less than 100 KU-10s known in collections today (so I have been told).  Every once in a while, someone discovers one (bottle man), but they are few and far between.  As I have said before, they aren't the rarest of poison bottles, but they are the most recognizable and one of the most desired.  The rarest are the undamaged ones.  The 2 most common places for a skull to be damaged is the lip and the tip of the nose.  I was told (and this could be true for many of the bottles out there, not just this), a majority of the lip chips found on these bottles were created from the original owners trying to get the cork out by using an ice pick (or other thin, pointed metal object).    Makes sense if you think about it.  Putting all the pressure on the edge with a metal rod trying to pry out the cork....ya, I can see that happening.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Poison_Us, thanks for that info on the skull poisons.  It's interesting to know that they are particularly fragile and where they are usually broken.  I actually stopped liking this bottle because I see it everywhere online.  I'd rather spend the money (ya know, ALL that tons of money I have stashed away to spend on bottles) on Owl poisons.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 12, 2010)

> get the cork out by using an ice pick


 
 Pen knives were apparently very popular cork removers, just ask all my medicine bottles.[]


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I find this to be true of most of the bottles I dig also.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 12, 2010)

PoisonIvy, you get your book yet?  You proabably have a whish list by now...[]
 We love the owl drugs as well. A lot more prevalent than the skull, that is for sure.  The money in the owls are size and variants.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello you Poison bottle fans.  These have been on the Forum before and are very interesting.  They were thin on the shoulders, head and nose mainly because of two things.
 #1  The design of the parison did not hold enough glass to blow out properly in the mold.
 #2  The parison hung too long in the mold before the final blow took place.  

 I have never had the opportunity to get my hands on one or two of them to evaluate the thickness of the glass distribution in a bottle. I do have a book on Western Canadian Glass Bottles that had some information on these bottles.   I will have to go look for it. 
 RED Matthews


----------

